# tra vs. fra



## Katiolina

Salve a tutti.
Da poco ho iniziato a studiare la lingua inglese.
E spesso mi capita di avere dei forti dubbi sulla mia lingua madre, l'ITALIANO.

Sebbene io creda di conoscere bene la mia lingua, spesso ho dei dubbi che non riesco proprio a risolvere da sola...

Così eccomi qui... vi espongo l'ultimo mio dilemma:

"TRA" e "FRA" qual'è la differenza?

Ho letto molti tread su questo argomento nel forum italiano-inglese, ma nessuno è riuscito a dare una spiegazione vera ed una regola sull'ultilizzo dell'uno è dell'altro.

Qualcuno ha detto che la scelta varia per motivi fonetici:

- "Non si dovrebbe litigare FRA fratelli"
- "Non si dovrebbe litigare TRA fratelli"

Il dubbio naturalmente si fa forte quando problemi di fonetica non ce ne sono:

"Non si dovrebbe litigare FRA amici"
"Non si dovrebbe litigare TRA amici"...

Cercando su internet ho però trovato una regola che non mi sembrerebbe poi così sbagliata, sopratutto perchè si collega perfettamente alla lingua straniera che sto studiando... l'amato e complicato Inglese!!!

Così, come per BETWEEN e AMONG (il primo utilizzato per dire "in mezzo a due" e il secondo per dire "in mezzo a molti"), nella lingua italiana si utilizzerebbe:

FRA = quando ci si riferisce a DUE soggetti 
TRA = quando ci si riferisce a PIU' soggetti

In sostanza dovrei dire:

"Sto cercando di decidere FRA la maglia rossa e quella blu"
e
"Quale ti piace di più tra la maglia rossa, quella gialla e quella blu?"

o ancora (l'esempio che veniva fatto nel sito)

FRA te e me ci sono quattro anni di differenza
e
TRA tutti i miei amici preferisco Marco

Giusto???
Grazie
K.


----------



## winnie

Se cerchi i due lemmi nei dizionari della lingua italiana (De Mauro e Garzanti) troverai che il primo definisce ampiamente 'tra' mentre rimanda 'fra' all'altra voce. Abbastanza sorprendentemente  il secondo fa l'esatto opposto.

A mio modo di vedere questo significa che le due parole sono _perfettamente_ intercambiabili (esclusi i problemi di eufonia) ed il loro uso si discosta dai corrispettivi inglesi da te citati. In altre parole, ammesso esista la regola da te citata, i più diffusi dizionari online non ne fanno assolutamente menzione.


----------



## bubu7

Katiolina said:


> "TRA" e "FRA" qual*'*è la differenza?


Ciao Katiolina.
Riporto una citazione dalla grammatica del Serianni (VIII.125):



> Le preposizioni _fra_ e _tra_ sono sostanzialmente identiche per significato e funzioni. Una ragione per scegliere l'una o l'altra può essere quella di evitare accumulazioni di suoni sgradevoli.


 
P.s.
Attenta che ti è scappato un apostrofo in _qual è_.


----------



## scatteredlight

Anche io avevo letto da qualche parte che hanno uso diverso, ma probabilmente sono diventate intercambiabili col tempo. La lingua italiana è in continua evoluzione ed ormai non si sa più come regolarsi nemmeno con i congiuntivi...
Ciao a tutti.


----------



## sweetbanshee

Ciao a tutti!
Sul mio libro di linguistica italiana (M. Dardano) è specificato che "tra" e "fra" sono un rarissimo esempio nella nostra lingua di sinonimia assoluta, con l'unica differenza che se ne preferisce uno all'altro in contesti che, altrimenti, esprimerebbero cacofonia (e cioè quando la parola che segue la preposizione inizia con la stessa sillaba, per esempio "fra frati" e "tra traditori").


----------



## pattypatty

Le preposizioni semplici tra e fra hanno un significato simile, ma non uguale.
TRA si usa per indicare uno spazio o per specificare alcuni individui tra altri: C’è un tavolo tra la sedia e il muro.
Chi è il più bravo tra voi?
FRA si usa per indicare il tempo:Fra poco suonerà la campanella della ricreazione.


----------



## ABI_666

@pattypatty: la tua fonte qual è? (te lo chiedo perché tutti gli altri hanno assertito il contrario, ossia la perfetta sinonimia delle due preposizioni...)


----------



## otherwise

pattypatty said:


> Le preposizioni semplici tra e fra hanno un significato simile, ma non uguale.
> TRA si usa per indicare uno spazio o per specificare alcuni individui tra altri: C’è un tavolo tra la sedia e il muro.
> Chi è il più bravo tra voi?
> FRA si usa per indicare il tempo:Fra poco suonerà la campanella della ricreazione.



Io credo che entrambi "tra" e "fra" siano intercambiabili, per me hanno lo stesso significato. Dire "Fra poco suonerà la campanella" o "Tra poco suonerà la campanella" è la stessa cosa, non vedo alcuna differenza.

Invece concordo con quanto riportato da *bubu7*, cioè: "(...)Una ragione per scegliere l'una o l'altra può essere quella di evitare accumulazioni di suoni sgradevoli". Ad esempio in una stessa frase sarebbe bene non usare due volte tra o due volte fra, ma alternarli.

Un altro caso che ci potrebbe spingere a usare l'uno anziché l'altro è quello citato da *sweetbanshee*http://forum.wordreference.com/member.php?u=141489, vale a dire in caso di cacofonia "tra traditori" / "fra fratelli", ecc...


----------



## fabinn

pattypatty said:


> Le preposizioni semplici tra e fra hanno un significato simile, ma non uguale.
> TRA si usa per indicare uno spazio o per specificare alcuni individui tra altri: C’è un tavolo tra la sedia e il muro.
> Chi è il più bravo tra voi?
> FRA si usa per indicare il tempo:Fra poco suonerà la campanella della ricreazione.


Davvero?! Mai sentito né letto, io ho sempre detto e sentito dire "fra poco" come "tra poco"... la scelta è sempre per evitare cacofonie


----------



## marco.cur

L'unica differenza è quella etimologica: tra viene da intra, fra da infra.

Purtroppo non son riuscito a ritrovare l'articolo; sul sito dellAccademia della Crusca avevo letto che secondo alcuni "tra" dovrebbe indicate qualcosa che sta in mezzo a due cose adiacenti, mentre "fra" in mezzo a due cose soprastanti. Quindi "tra la folla", "fra due fette di pane".
Tale distinzione, se non ricordo male, veniva indicata come puramente accademica dagli stessi autori.


----------



## Lituano

Ciao Katiolina! Mi pare che "Tra tutti" suoni male... Sarebbe meglio "Fra tutti". Che ne dici?


----------



## pattypatty

come fonte ho usato il libro di scuola di mia figlia che frequenta la prima media, quindi se insegnano a loro questo dovrebbe essere corretto.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Eh, patty, forse è proprio lì che sbagli...

GS


----------



## fabinn

pattypatty said:


> come fonte ho usato il libro di scuola di mia figlia che frequenta la prima media, quindi se insegnano a loro questo dovrebbe essere corretto.


A questo punto mi piacerebbe chiedere a questi signori autori del libro, qual è la loro fonte!!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Nonché chiedere ai docenti perché accolgono *acriticamente* l'autorità degli autori dei libri di testo e ne trasmettono colpevolmente i punti di vista e gli svarioni.

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## Mutti57

marco.cur said:


> L'unica differenza è quella etimologica: tra viene da intra, fra da infra.
> 
> Purtroppo non son riuscito a ritrovare l'articolo; sul sito dellAccademia della Crusca avevo letto che secondo alcuni "tra" dovrebbe indicate qualcosa che sta in mezzo a due cose adiacenti, mentre "fra" in mezzo a due cose soprastanti. Quindi "tra la folla", "fra due fette di pane".
> Tale distinzione, se non ricordo male, veniva indicata come puramente accademica dagli stessi autori.



Anche io ho trovato qualcosa di simile. Lo riporto :

Fra  deriva dal latino “infra”, contrazione di “infera”, che significa “parte inferiore”, cioè ‘sotto’, ‘di sotto’. Dovremmo dire, per fare un esempio, che l’ascensore si è bloccato fra (non tra) il quarto e il quinto piano, cioè “sotto” il quarto piano. Tra, invece, e il latino “intra”, vale a dire “in mezzo”. Secondo queste distinzioni si dovrebbe dire, quindi, “tra amici”, vale a dire “in mezzo” ad amici; non “fra” che etimologicamente starebbe per “sotto gli amici”.

Comunque resta il fatto che si usano indifferentemente e la differenza è data solo dalla parola che segue (per evitare effetti cacofonici)


----------



## fabinn

Mutti57 said:


> Dovremmo dire, per fare un esempio, che l’ascensore si è bloccato fra (non tra) il quarto e il quinto piano, cioè “sotto” il quarto piano


 fra il quarto e il quinto piano casomai vorrà dire sotto il quinto piano, altrimenti risulta essere fra il terzo e il quarto!!
Proviamo a fare un po' di chiarezza. Da etimo.it: "Fra, per aferesi da Infra, a sua volta dal latino Infra per Infera - Nella parte bassa, al di sotto. Vale anche in mezzo, per es. Stare infra due, perché chi sta in mezzo, in relazione ad una delle parti che gli stanno ai lati, s'immagina stare al di sotto".


----------



## Necsus

Per Serianni [VIII,124] la scelta dell'una o dell'altra preposizione è determinata solo dall'evitare 'accumulazioni di suoni sgradevoli'. E riporta in merito questa citazione:
"Queste ragioni di eufonia diedero qualche pensiero al Manzoni che, adeguandosi anche in questo particolare all'uso fiorentino del tempo, sostituì i _fra _della prima edizione dei _Promessi Sposi_ con _tra_: nel capitolo IX, dove aveva scritto «fra tre o quattro confidenti», per evitare il brutto _tra tre_, se l'è cavata correggendo: «tra quattro o cinque confidenti». Sennonché le cifre non sempre son così elastiche com'erano per sua fortuna qui!" (D'Ovidio 1933: 102).


----------



## Piergi

marco.cur said:


> sul sito dellAccademia della Crusca avevo letto che secondo alcuni "tra" dovrebbe indicate qualcosa che sta in mezzo a due cose adiacenti, mentre "fra" in mezzo a due cose soprastanti. Quindi "tra la folla", "fra due fette di pane".
> Tale distinzione, se non ricordo male, veniva indicata come puramente accademica dagli stessi autori.



Piú recentemente (oggi) la stessa Crusca ha omesso la pur interessante diversa etimologia: posto qui sotto la risposta al medesimo quesito.

==================
Da: Consulenza linguistica Accademia della Crusca
Date: 25 maggio 2012 15:49
Oggetto: Re: le preposizioni "tra" e "fra"

Gentilissimo utente,
in relazione al quesito di consulenza linguistica da Lei inviatoci,
Le trasmettiamo la seguente risposta:

"Le due preposizioni sono del tutto analoghe, a tal punto che quando
si vuole fare un esempio di sinonimi perfetti si ricorre proprio
all'esempio di tra e fra. L'unico criterio che può indurre a scegliere
l'una piuttosto che l'altra è di tipo fonico: per evitare l'accumulo
di suoni dentali, ad esempio, si può scegliere fra in sequenze del
tipo "un tributo tra tanti" (meglio: "un tributo fra tanti"); d'altro
canto sarà più eufonico tra dove ricorrano più suoni fricativi (com'è
appunto la f), quindi, ad esempio "un frutto tra le fronde" è
decisamente meglio di "un frutto fra le fronde". Ma, come vede, si
tratta di casi "limite", artificialmente inventati per
esemplificazione e sicuramente poco ricorrenti nella lingua reale. In
generale quindi le due preposizioni sono perfettamente
intercambiabili."

Cordiali saluti,
Raffaella Setti
Redazione Consulenza Linguistica
Accademia della Crusca
==================


----------



## violadaprile

scatteredlight said:


> Anche io avevo letto da qualche parte che hanno uso diverso, ma probabilmente sono diventate intercambiabili col tempo. La lingua italiana è in continua evoluzione ed ormai non si sa più come regolarsi nemmeno con i congiuntivi...
> Ciao a tutti.



Nei miei studi, ampiamente datati, non è mai stata segnalata alcuna differenza né di significato né di uso.
O tu hai duecento anni, oppure sarebbe carino che ci dicessi dove hai letto questo uso diverso


----------



## Lituano

P.S. Dovrebbe essere sempre "fra", però il Grande Manzoni ha pensato che "fra" a volte si può mischiare con gli avvocativi, p.es., "Fra Bernardo!";  e poi: "fra fratelli" suona male; allora potrebbe essere "tra fratelli". Così ha pensato il Grande Manzoni... Non ne sono sicuro...  È una leggenda... Comunque mi pare che sia vero...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

A me, tutta questa ipersensibilità acustica ("suona male") sembra fuori luogo. Se "Tre tradimenti" suona male dobbiamo dire che sono stati solo "due"? O magari "quattro"? 

GS


----------



## violadaprile

È un buon esercizio, come tutti gli scioglilingua:
_tra trentatre trentini che trottavano da trento_ ecc


----------



## francisgranada

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> ... Se "Tre tradimenti" suona male dobbiamo dire che sono stati solo "due"? O magari "quattro"? ...


No, devi dire "Fre tradimenti" o "Tre fradimenti" 

A proposito, ho una domanda: ho l'impressione soggettiva (da non madrelingua) come se p.e. le espressioni "tra di noi" e "fra un'ora" fossero (statisticamente) più usate che "fra di noi" e "tra un'ora".  Può essere vero oppure è solo una mia "illusione"?

Fra Francis


----------



## marco.cur

"Tra di noi" anche a me sembra più usato; "fra un'ora" e "tra un'ora" non mi pare che abbiano più o meno la stessa frequenza d'uso.

Per quanto riguarda la  - vera o presunta - cacofonia, non vedo nessun "accumulo di suoni sgradevoli" in frasi come _tra tanti_ e _fra le fronde_


----------



## Nunou

Personalmente trovo più semplice pronunciare _tra tre ore_ che _fra tre ore_, quando provo la seconda "mi s'inciampa" sempre la lingua fra i denti, nella prima invece è già nella giusta posizione...


----------



## Jacopo90

Anche io sapevo che uno era spaziale e uno temporale.
E qualcuno la pensa come me:
http://bisiastore.altervista.org/uda/terza/preposizioni_semplici.pdf


----------



## marco.cur

Non mi pare una fonte autorevole.


----------



## Jacopo90

Io ve l'ho solo detto... Comunque l'avevo già sentito dire, prima di trovarne la conferma.
Poi, di fatto, vengono usati indifferentemente, su questo siamo tutti d'accordo. Ciò non toglie che in realtà possa esserci una piccola differenza che la maggior parte della gente ignora (d'altronde, se esistono due termini diversi devono esistere, seppur molto simili, due significati diversi... questo vale per tutti i cosiddetti "sinonimi"... altrimenti non ci sarebbe ragione per cui dovrebbero esistere due termini).


----------



## marco.cur

La differenza dal punto di vista etimologico l'abbiamo già detta: vengono da _intra_ e _infra_, che con lo spazio e col tempo non c'entrano niente. Tra l'altro il collegamento al sito didattico porta a una pagina vecchia; sul sito la scheda in questione è stata sostituita da questa.

Comunque, se l'hai sentita, si tratta sicuramente di una regola fantasma.


----------



## Necsus

Neanche a me risulta l'esistenza di una simile regola. Per contribuire ulteriormente alla discussione, ecco parte di quanto detto nell'enciclopedia Treccani, QUI, alla voce  'sinonimi':
Inoltre, due sinonimi perfetti dovrebbero avere in comune anche: (a) la possibilità combinatoria con altre forme linguistiche; (b) la frequenza; (c) il registro; (d) l’atteggiamento del parlante (...). Che tali condizioni si possano realizzare tutte è estremamente raro. Ciò si ha di solito con parole dall’«estensione di significato molto ristretta», come alcuni nomi di terminologie scientifiche, quali quelli di specie animali e vegetali (_..._). Fuori di questi campi, la sinonimia perfetta è solo teorica, come si vede se si prendono, ad es., _tra _e _fra_, ritenuti sinonimi perfetti, ma non reciprocamente sostituibili in cotesti nei quali venga meno l’eufonia.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Mah, Nec. 
È abbastanza singolare che l'estensore della voce sulla sinonimia mi venga a parlare di _eufonia_. 
A me, da quando sono sulla piazza, è sempre sembrato che _tra_ e _fra_ siano proprio gli unici casi di sinonimia. 
Che c'entra l'eufonia? La sinonimia non ha a che fare con la semantica?
Saluti 
GS


----------



## Necsus

E lui infatti prende a esempio prorprio _tra _e _fra_, considerati generalmente sinonimi perfetti, per suffragare la sua teoria secondo cui la sinonimia perfetta non esiste. Come riporta poco prima, "per essere considerati propriamente sinonimi, questi lessemi dovrebbero essere perfettamente equivalenti per significato e sostituibili tra loro in qualunque contesto", cosa che secondo lui non è possibile con i nostri due amichetti per via dell'uso differenziato che se ne fa proprio in base all'eufonia. 
Comunque, credo che lo sconfinamento nell'accademia sia a un passo...


----------



## Pahadimas

Mi pare sia da tutti accettato che un motivo per preferire un termine  rispetto all'altro (nb: ho volutamente evitato di usare "tra"/"fra"  nella frase appena scritta )  sia l'evitare fonetiche sgraziate. Ma quando il suono è parimenti dolce  usando indifferentemente una o l'altra preposizione, si possono seguire  dei criteri per considerarne una come principale, e di conseguenza preferibile rispetto  all'altra?

1) Secondo me un criterio potrebbe essere quello  dell'ordine "classico" delle preposizioni semplici (di, a, da, in, con,  su, per, tra, fra), nel quale "tra" viene prima di "fra" (magari è anche nata prima), ed è quindi  preferibile.
2) Un altro potrebbe essere la  diffusione di un termine rispetto all'altro, che mi pare di capire sarebbe a favore di "tra" (...sempre che non sia vero il  contrario...).
3) Riguardo la questione del numero degli elementi  interessati (due o più), mi pare che si trovino pareri fortemente  discordanti in merito, per cui non vedo come poter seguire questo  criterio.
4) La regola dello spazio e del tempo sembra non essere universalmente accettata, quindi non accettabile come criterio di scelta.

Alla luce di ciò, a mio avviso sarebbe preferibile  usare principalmente "tra", a meno che la fonetica (o la poetica) spinga  ad usare "fra".
Che ne pensate?


----------

